

Make free phone calls. Without 3G - madmax108
http://www.gethullo.com/

======
p4bl0
There is no explanations whatsoever of how this work. The linked page is not
interesting at all. The Android store page has no additional info.

------
czardoz
There's nothing on that website or on the Google Play page that could lead to
a discussion.

